

Why Chicago / Midwest Never Will (Nor Should) Become SV - illini123
http://www.worldbusinesschicago.com/techcluster

======
illini123
Edit: I'm the co-author on this, and am happy to answer questions, since even
in the report, we had to censor things for political reasons.

As someone trying to do a startup in the health-tech space, it's disappointing
to see the "Me-Too" atmosphere in the Midwest. I wish I could find some
technical people who felt the same way.

